# C.O.A.S.T Sunday, May 4th, 2008 dan woodland southern califo



## mgamer20o0 (Aug 1, 2007)

http://www.coastfishclub.com/

Sunday, May 4th, 2008 1AM

May guest speaker Dan Woodland

Dan has been involved in the aquarium hobby since the age of ten. His illness began when his parent’s purchased a ten-gallon tank where he spawned black mollies for the first time. At that point he was completely and hopelessly infected with the tropical fish hobby. Dan has kept many different types of aquatic life including: salt water fish, turtles, indigenous Ohio species, and amphibians but, has turned most of his attention to Cichlids.

Active in his local fish club, the Ohio Cichlid Association, for the past 20 years Dan has held the positions of President, Editor, Program Chairman, Librarian, and is currently Vice-president. Maintaining over 1500 gallons of water in his self-built fish room he has raised and bred a wide variety of animals including some of the largest Cichlids.

Since 1998 Dan has traveled to Central and South America annually in an effort to inject new specimens into the hobby as well as taking a small part in the preservation of troubled Cichlids through captive breeding. His 2002 trip was truly an "Adventure in Panama" where his collecting party was stranded on a remote beach overnight with no food, water, or dry clothes. In 2003 Dan traveled to South America where a wealth of new fishes was found.

Dan has written articles on his adventures, breeding cichlids, and other aquatic interests appearing in Cichlid News, Aquarium Fish Magazine, Tropical Fish Hobbyist, and the American Cichlid Association’s Buntbarsche Bulletin.

South America: Experience a new adventure in South America, Argentina, and see some new species. This recent trip in June of 2003 yielded many new fishes including Cichlids, pleckos, corydoras and more!

Anyone that is interested in this outstanding speaker is invited you do not need to be a member of The Coast Fish Club to attend refreshments will be provided

There will be a action after the presentation


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Should be interesting. I'd certainly go if I lived nearby.


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Aug 1, 2007)

havent been to a bad one yet... last couple months by the time it starts there was standing room only.... its been that packed


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Aug 1, 2007)

thats 1pm..... typo.... 

this sunday its coming up.....


----------

